# Scifi RPGs for the PC



## tecnowraith (Mar 23, 2009)

Are there any good SciFi RPGs that have released the 5-10 years? Any scifi games similar to Diablo in look and gameplay (and as good)? Looking for scifi RPGs with playable races, single player and multiplayer, non party feature (which I dislike) and story/gameplay and graphics.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 24, 2009)

Mass Effect. Not exactly what you are looking for, but definitely good. 

You can only play human and it has no multiplayer, but there are alien races in your crew, that accompany you on missions and it has a great storyline. It's not quite Diablo, but certainly action-oriented. Bit more classic RPG than action RPG.

Other than that, not much comes to mind.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Aran Thule (Mar 24, 2009)

Not sure if this is what you want but one of the best games of all time (imo) was Star Control 2.
It is very old but has been redone by fans who have upgraded the graphics, added voice to all text and made it compatable with modern operating systems.
The Ur-Quan Masters - News
BTW you can download it for free.
There are about two dozen differant alien races with their own ships and character, you play a human commander trying to free Earth after its defeat in the previous war.
Conversations are multiple choice, combat is like asteroids and if you can overlook the age and simplicity of it it is a great game.

On a more modern vein as mentioned above there is Mass Effect which is good , i think there was a game called space siege but no idea if it is out or how good it is.


----------

